# Bleach



## Aquiana (Aug 8, 2008)

Basically, you can talk about any bleach related topic.  Like Who's your favorite charecter, or Youtube Amv's of Bleach.  By the way if you want to laugh goto "Bleach cake" on Youtube.  It's fricken hilarious!


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Random things about the Anime Bleach*

I'll start the first topic. ummmm....... Aquiana's Avatar.


----------



## Aquiana (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Random things about the Anime Bleach*

It's my Bleach alter Ego!  The same as the person in my signiture!


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Random things about the Anime Bleach*

This belongs in entertainment.

Mods?


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Random things about the Anime Bleach*

Excuse me but who died and gave YOU the mod hat?


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 9, 2008)

My favorite character has to be Shunsui, Captain of 8th. He has that kick-ass hat <3


----------



## Iwakuma (Aug 10, 2008)

I used to _love_ Bleach.  I have volumes 1 through 30.  Now I'm just sort of passively interested in it, I'll read it in Weekly Jump when I'm done with my favorite series or watch it if it's on (I don't watch television much, though).

As far as favorite characters go, I suppose I like Kenpachi and Grimmjow.

Edit: And Kaien. >:|


----------



## Aquiana (Aug 11, 2008)

Er, no offese but Grimmjow creeps me out.  Kenpachi used to but I warmed up to him.  Kaien was awsome!


----------

